# Help me with my hair please! Pictures inside =)



## vanillaa (Aug 11, 2008)

Hiya everyone!

I still have a hairdrama.. I HATE HATE HATE the color, but am confused which color to get, so I played a little around with taaz.com (thanks glam8babe for your post about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

So please, tell me which one looks best! I'm also in for a haircut, want to get a long bob with some layers in the back..

What suits my skintone + shape?

My current hair:





The options: (or maybe some others?)


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Aug 11, 2008)

You look really cute with 3 and 4.  Bangs suit you!  I like the dark blonde better than light brown.  I prefer blonde on most people though


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 11, 2008)

hmmmm. i think something between 3 and 4 would be nice!


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 11, 2008)

I love #4, that's gorgeous. I think the combination of a light brown base coat and some lovely caramel and blonde highlights is perfect on you. I do like #3 but I think #4 is a little more toned down.

I guess you could go the whole way and go completely blonde. Best move I ever made was reaching for the bleach. I already had very blonde hair though, so the change was probably subtle.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 11, 2008)

3&4 look amazinggg! You could totally rock blonde.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 12, 2008)

omg #3! #3! i looove it!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 12, 2008)

I like #4.  I think the darker blonde shade really suits you, as well as the bangs.


----------



## xlakatex (Aug 12, 2008)

in between 3 n 4


----------



## prettybaby (Aug 12, 2008)

3 stands out the most for me. if your gettin it done, pls b sure to go to a professional!! lifting the reds out of your hair could be tough!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Aug 12, 2008)

i sorry i may not be of any help lol..cuz i prefer your hair now versus the tazz ones lolz...but if you really not happy with it umhhhhhh i guess 3.


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 12, 2008)

go blonde & get side swept bangs w/ a long bob!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 12, 2008)

love love the color in #4


----------



## vanillaa (Aug 12, 2008)

Ohhh!! You all like the blond ones! I prefer number 4 too! So that would be a dark blonde/light brown base with lots of highlights, am I right?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You girls are awesome!


----------



## jbid (Aug 12, 2008)

another vote for #4! the cut and the color suit you well.


----------



## vanillaa (Aug 12, 2008)

More recs please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is very helpfull!


----------



## kkischer04 (Aug 12, 2008)

4!!! Super sexy


----------



## vanillaa (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm really having some doubts between number 3 and 4.. *sigh* Anybody else?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## killbill23 (Aug 12, 2008)

Number 3 is beautifull


----------



## vanillaa (Aug 12, 2008)

Okay girls! I think I wanna go back blonde! Wanna see my bleach blonde hair (one year ago)






I don't want it to be this light again (more something like no. 3 or 4), but I need some good pictures with a lovely blonde color so I can take it to the salon.. Can y'all help me out with that??


----------



## kaexbabey (Aug 12, 2008)

number 4 !


----------



## kyustman (Aug 12, 2008)

i love # 4!!!!


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vanillaa* 

 
_I'm really having some doubts between number 3 and 4.. *sigh* Anybody else?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ops:_

 
i'd suggest doing something between the two. 
like lots of highlights + lowlights so you have a midtoned blonde. 
i had my hair sorta like that awhile ago, here's a pic so you get the idea (i'm on the left): (Only I'd put more BLONDE highlights in your hair & less lowlights like mine had) HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw if you're in the bay area (CA) i know the best colorist everrrr


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 12, 2008)

nevermind, i just saw you are in Holland - lol!


----------



## vanillaa (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zeroxstar* 

 
_nevermind, i just saw you are in Holland - lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol, yeah! That would be one expensive new hairdo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the picture, I LOVEEE that color! And I agree about the highlights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Woo, I'm so excited! I think I will call a salon tomorrow!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 12, 2008)

Heres another cute blonde shade:




that would be way cute on you it's like #4
or this one:


----------



## vanillaa (Aug 13, 2008)

xsnowwhite,

I lovee that second picture! I love the white blonde mixed with the darker blonde!! Thanks so much


----------



## feenin4makeup (Aug 13, 2008)

#4 gets my vote!  Great cut and the color is very pretty.  I'm thinking maybe I should try that color!


----------



## vanillaa (Aug 13, 2008)

Aww, you should! I bet it would look good on you! Or try it on at taaz.com


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 13, 2008)

I love 3&4!


----------



## vanillaa (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm soo excited to be a little blonder again


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 6, 2008)

yes def the dark blonde colour suits you. it really warms your skin up!
x


----------



## happy1234 (Sep 7, 2008)

You really suit 3 and 4.

Go for it.


----------

